# Elvis the 'Pygmy'??



## Kaye (Jul 5, 2016)

I went and got a Pygmy goat two days ago. He is so BEAUTIFUL!! I knew when I got him that I wasn't sure already that he was Pygmy. But I fell in love with him anyway, with his freckles on his nose and ears. I think maybe he's a mix?? He's seven months old and intact. We honestly don't care what he is, but would like to know. He's so gentle. Mika named him Elvis 'the Pig'.
Meet Elvis:


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 5, 2016)

With the ear drop & general coloring of frosted ears & nose that looks like he dunked it in paint .... I'd guess some Nubian in there.

Yep, he's cute!   Horns, file the ends if you are leaving them.  Those rascals  can be sharp.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 5, 2016)

He is a real cutie!  However, there are a few clues that make me think he's not 'pure' pygmy.  Pygmies should have upright ears with a very wide head and muzzle.  The white front leg is also a  'no-no' in acceptable pygmy markings.  Pygmy goats are actually kind of boring in the color department, lol. 

Regardless of his genetic make-up I'm sure he'll give you years of love and companionship!


----------



## Kaye (Jul 5, 2016)

I went into this buy knowing his ears and nose looked wrong. I wasn't expecting him to look like this. But I couldn't resist that sweet face!! Neither can he, as I have my back door open and he's staring into my full length mirror. He attacks my pitbull, so she's kinda skittish around  Elvis, but so far that's the only problem we've had. And it won't take long for Sarabi to get over her little fear. I feel like he's going to fit in just fine. Whatever he is. Lol
We absolutely adore him


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 5, 2016)

I am by no means a goat expert, but yeah... have to agree with above... I think there may be some Nigie in there, along with maybe a touch of Nubian and some pygmy (but not as much as nigie). Looks like a certified MUTT! but what a handsome fella!  

Ummmm you say he's 7 mos and still intact. And he has horns. And you have a (very little) daughter who is gonna want to hug on him... that's not really such a good concoction... His horns are within easy reach of your daughter's eye level. He's intact, which means he could get aggressive, especially as his first fall comes up and he realizes he's a male and wants to mate. (nigies breed year round, but most others are fall predominant breeders) As part of being a male and rut, he's going to be anointing himself with his version of goat perfume... in other words, peeing all over his head/face/neck to attract the ladies. He will then try to share this perfume with you or anyone else who happens to come within his reach, by rubbing himself all over you. It's a perfume you'll most likely not care for, and it's pervasive... hard to get rid of.

So, if you don't plan to breed him (at some point down the road) I would seriously consider getting him cut ASAP.


----------



## Kaye (Jul 5, 2016)

Elvis making himself at home....


----------



## Kaye (Jul 5, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> I am by no means a goat expert, but yeah... have to agree with above... I think there may be some Nigie in there, along with maybe a touch of Nubian and some pygmy (but not as much as nigie). Looks like a certified MUTT! but what a handsome fella!
> 
> Ummmm you say he's 7 mos and still intact. And he has horns. And you have a (very little) daughter who is gonna want to hug on him... that's not really such a good concoction... His horns are within easy reach of your daughter's eye level. He's intact, which means he could get aggressive, especially as his first fall comes up and he realizes he's a male and wants to mate. (nigies breed year round, but most others are fall predominant breeders) As part of being a male and rut, he's going to be anointing himself with his version of goat perfume... in other words, peeing all over his head/face/neck to attract the ladies. He will then try to share this perfume with you or anyone else who happens to come within his reach, by rubbing himself all over you. It's a perfume you'll most likely not care for, and it's pervasive... hard to get rid of.
> 
> So, if you don't plan to breed him (at some point down the road) I would seriously consider getting him cut ASAP.


Advice taken. He's a very handsome mutt, isn't he??
I am planning on getting him cut. I knew they smelled bad during rut, but I didn't know he would try to 'share' his bad smell... Gross. He's getting cut ASAP. 
He does need his horns done... That I have NO idea about. Our other goat, Buddy (the special needs goat) didn't really grow horns... They grew in as little nubs and stayed that way. Elvis, on the other hand has horns that are 'peeling'. What's that about?? I'm going to have his feet checked out bc it looks like they're in need of a trim, but was wondering why his horns look like they're peeling


----------



## TAH (Jul 5, 2016)

He is a cutie. He looks like to me a mini nubian.


----------



## Kaye (Jul 5, 2016)

<3 because it was raining and his shelter isn't done yet


----------

